# Esso Mersey/Humber/York



## junem (Feb 26, 2012)

I am doing some research on my brother, Angus (Gus) McMillan. I am looking for any information on him or anybody that knew or sailed with him. He was killed in an accident onboard the Esso Mersey in February 1986. He also sailed on the Esso Humber and Esso York. Any information however little would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* junem *and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Esso York / Gus McMillan*



junem said:


> I am doing some research on my brother, Angus (Gus) McMillan. I am looking for any information on him or anybody that knew or sailed with him. He was killed in an accident onboard the Esso Mersey in February 1986. He also sailed on the Esso Humber and Esso York. Any information however little would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


I was on Esso York 64/65 and again in 72. What did you Brother
do on Board? My name is Bill Clark


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Junem, I sailed with Angus in the Esso Cheyenne for more than 6 months in 1959. Angus stands out in my memory because he was a good shipmate in the company of a good deck crew, I cannot remember any discord during that time. 
The Esso Cheyenne was mostly coasting in my time, carrying multi grade clean cargoes, she was a hard working but happy ship. Angus was the bosuns right hand man, nobody argued with that, he was a very competent seaman and a hard worker. Tommy Altons was bosun, Captains Warby (Jolly Jack) and MacDonald were masters there at the time. Bruce.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

William Clark8 said:


> *Esso York / Gus McMillan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bill my dad sailed on the York a few times his name was Tony hines I think he was pumpman crossed the bar on my first trip to sea in1973 regards tony hines jnr


----------

